# Free Webcomic Hosting BETA Tester Needed



## darkfoxtokoyami (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey guys,

I've never been much of an artist, but I'm a pretty decent coder.  I've got some webspace just sitting around collecting dust.  I could use a webcomic author/artist or two as a beta tester for free comic hosting.  The requirements would be having a webcomic or comic-like art of at least five pages. The ability to do some simple navigation images to customize your portion of the website would also be preferable.  Just drop a line if you're interested.  I can also be contacted on furnet as Dark_Fox.

Thanks,
Dark Fox


----------

